# [Question]DIY PVC Overflow Mod



## aqheart (Sep 12, 2011)

I read this article on building DIY PVC Overflow

DIY Overflow Using Only PVC Pipe (DIY OVERFLOW PROJECTS)

Original









I would like to modify the above design to two intake attached to one reserve. 

E.G. 2 BLUE PVC to 1 YELLOW PVC

Modified









Will this work? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Should work, thats if the original design works, little confused on the red part but I think I get what it does but until I built one couldn't say exactly how the red part works.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

great way to save money, even better way to start a flood. 

not saying your idea wont work or that people havnt done a PVC overflow, i just personally would drill the tank so i could sleep at night lol.


----------



## aqheart (Sep 12, 2011)

The red part allows one to easily fill the reservoir. I don't know why this can easily cause a flood. I thought if I drilled holes to break siphon in case pump stops working then siphon would stop to prevent accidents? Would you help me with that please? I don't want to unknowingly start a flood


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Fine as long as the hole doesn't get clogged, give it a try and let us know how it works


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> great way to save money, even better way to start a flood.
> 
> not saying your idea wont work or that people havnt done a PVC overflow, i just personally would drill the tank so i could sleep at night lol.


after my last salt tank and the 800 remakes of this over flow i would have to agree.. its not so much an issue of the return pump failing as it is an issue of the siphon breaking and the pump putting all the water from the sump into the main tank... with 2 over flows in a designed that can fail to easily you are increasing your risk 2x sense the failure rate is high to begin with this would be a concern... 

Just my opinion...


----------



## aqheart (Sep 12, 2011)

I see, thank you. 

If I minimize the return sump space to accommodate water flowing back into the tank will that help things? I was also thinking about doing a DIY float switch with the return pump but unsure about the 12v/120v relays. 


I also have another question about the overflow mod. 

There are many designs that have an upturned suction to skim the surface. Will the water from the far edges of the tank travel to the "skimmer" if it's just a small pvc circle? What if you made a wider design but still using the PVC for siphoning? 

Here's a picture to clarify


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Your idea would work and siphon would stay stable, but its unnecessary as the small little one would eventually pull all the water from the surface just fine, you should create a decent surface flow with such a setup so it will eventually make its way to the drain.

Its not important this water gets ran through the filter multiple times per hour but just that it at least gets pulled down at least once a day which should occur and keep the oil build up from happening.


----------

